# Felted Cat bed



## gosha (Oct 16, 2011)

Seems like very cool idea, its is made out wool. Anyone had something similar? It's very expensive for me though.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I know, right? I'm tempted, but the price points are ridiculous.
Here was my post for a different etsy shop...
http://www.catforum.com/forum/47-lounge/181385-felt-cat-products.html


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What else is money for except to indulge our furbabies???


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

well, THAT's expensive!!! (holycow)

I was all like... ohhhh yea, gotta have one, noooo THREE of those!!! THEN... I found the price!!! (faints)


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Want to be a cat? a copy cat and DIY, lol.


----------



## gosha (Oct 16, 2011)

NebraskaCat said:


> I know, right? I'm tempted, but the price points are ridiculous.
> Here was my post for a different etsy shop...
> http://www.catforum.com/forum/47-lounge/181385-felt-cat-products.html


Dang, if I learn doing those I can quit my job lol They do seem very comfy, i would snuggle in it myself if it was my size


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't think I'll ever spend money on a cat bed again. Cats usually don't care for them. Blacky would rather sleep in straw than a cat bed, and I've found a wicker basket with some blankets gets a more positive reaction than a cat bed.

Another thing about those beds is it would be important to consider that many cats don't like feeling confined or under blankets. Lots of cats do, but I've also known plenty that don't. And it would dangerous if placed anywhere but on the floor if the cat were to move around and it fell... a lot of cats would rather sleep up high.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Carmel said:


> I don't think I'll ever spend money on a cat bed again. Cats usually don't care for them. Blacky would rather sleep in straw than a cat bed, and I've found a wicker basket with some blankets gets a more positive reaction than a cat bed.
> 
> Another thing about those beds is it would be important to consider that many cats don't like feeling confined or under blankets. Lots of cats do, but I've also known plenty that don't. And it would dangerous if placed anywhere but on the floor if the cat were to move around and it fell... a lot of cats would rather sleep up high.


I have two cat beds on the screened in porch for most of the year (except the heat of summer). 3 of the 5 LOVE them. They cost $10 each at Petsmart. I have 3 others that were much more expensive and they totally ignore them.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

there ya go!
I have three cat beds donated to me because their cats never used them LOL I think my cats are the exception because all three get used and used and used. Two of them seemed to be privately owned' lol and the other one is kind of the 'common bed'. 
But sheesh I would learn how to sew before I would pay that kind of money!


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cool but way to expensive for me!!! Lucky seems happy with his cardboard box and christmas bag (string handles removed) and alot more affordable too!!! lol


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, making the felt is easy..... once you've learned the technique...... I learned it at one point, but only made one felt item. It is just very labor intensive and probably worth what is being asked. This is after all, a crafted item and handcrafted doesn't come cheap. I used to craft and sew like crazy, even sold some stuff at craft shows. But you rarely ever break even.

Be that as it may, my kitties have lots of beds. Yes, I went crazy, kinda like the vast # of toys I've bought for them. /sigh I really should stay out of petsmart and petco. I see stuff on sale, talk about lack of will (or won't) power...... I have more toys stockpiled than they will ever use up... But they rarely sleep in any of the beds, preferring favorite spots on their towers, furniture or the floor even to cat beds.

Mylita


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

making felt is easy? really? well, I have no idea how to make it haha, but after I learned and spent a long time on it, my cats would probably hate it. they like the strangest things. the one kind of bed that they all really love (and I found out by accident) are these: 

Amazon.com: Midwest 40224 24-By-18-Inch Quiet Time Bolster Pet Bed, Fleece: Pet Supplies

I bought one 3 years ago after there was one in the carrier I borrowed to bring Houdini home. he loved it so much he would drag it out of the carrier and just sleep in it on the floor and it looked so funny like that. I just got another one since I got another hard carrier and they're good for the plastic. so far my cats don't pee or throw up in the carrier, but these are also washable, just in case. I read a few bad reviews (but they're predominantly good) and they were mostly from people with dogs but they said they're cheap and the fleece comes off? I haven't had that experience. I brush mine with a slicker brush first to get the cat hair off and the wash it in the machine. the 3 year-old one is kind of dingy but far from being garbage.


----------

